
Collected List of New JavaScript Features (ES6 and ES7 and ES8 and ES9 and ES10) - stnp
https://github.com/daumann/ECMAScript-new-features-list
======
stnp
I couldn't find any repo that lists all the interesting features of newer ES
releases, so I collected individual ES release feature list examples into a
single repo (and I intent to keep it updated). Let me know if you find it
useful or see any mistakes. Feel free to fork.

~~~
russellbeattie
Nice project. What I've been meaning to do is review JS and DOM APIs as a set
of combined support. I find myself using features like Object.assign(),
Element.querySelector() and Promises, but avoiding other JS features like fat
arrows as I'm not sure where the cutoff is in terms of browser support.

In other words, I want to come up with a set of features that I know will work
without worrying about it, and to purge my brain of old ways of doing things.

Example: undecided is now a non-modifiable keyword, so it can be used for
comparisons without worry. Years ago that wasn't true. But how many years??
Not sure.

~~~
WorldMaker
caniuse.com is generally a go to on seeing what the current level of support
for a JS or DOM feature. MDN has very good, very similar charts (some of it
originally sourced from caniuse charts, but I think a lot of it is contributed
directly by browser metadata now and the flow of information has started
moving the other direction).

Generally a heuristic that people use (it's now most often the recommended
Babel preset, for instance) is "last two major browser" versions, which the
caniuse charts make easier to visualize than the MDN charts. You might be
surprised how many features meet this heuristic today (fat arrows are well
supported for instance, are supported according to this heuristic).

------
tonyedgecombe
We should have stopped polishing this turd a long time ago.

